# Problem mit JAXB



## naeko (3. April 2007)

hallo,

ich wollte paar JAXB-Beispiele ausprobieren(u.a. vom SUN: http://java.sun.com/developer/technicalArticles/WebServices/jaxb/)
Leider bekomme ich immer folgenden Fehler (bereits bei der Codeumsetzung):

"The type javax.xml.stream.XMLEventReader cannot be resolved. It is indirectly referenced from required .class files." Der Fehler kommt immer in der Zeile wo ich ein Marshalling             (Collection collection= (Collection)
                     unmarshaller.unmarshal(new File( "books.xml"))
oder Unmarshalling
(            Collection collection= (Collection)
                     unmarshaller.unmarshal(new File( "books.xml"))
mache.
Hat jemand eine Idee was da fehlt?

Benutze Eclipse 3.1.0, JDK 1.5.0 und JWSDP 2.0.

Danke im voraus


----------



## Thomas Darimont (3. April 2007)

Hallo,

nimm doch einfach mal das jsr173_api.jar (findet man unter %JWSDP_HOME%\sjsxp\lib) in den Classpath auf.

Gruß Tom


----------



## naeko (4. April 2007)

danke, scheint keinen Fehler mehr auszugeben, aber jetzt kommt bei Ausführen vom Programm in der allerersten Zeile:

JAXBContext jaxbContext = JAXBContext.newInstance("test.jaxb");

eine Excpetion:
com.sun.xml.bind.v2.runtime.IllegalAnnotationsException: 1 counts of IllegalAnnotationExceptions
com.sun.xml.bind.DefaultJAXBContextImpl does not have a no-arg default constructor
	this problem is related to the following location:
		at com.sun.xml.bind.DefaultJAXBContextImpl
		at test.jaxb.ObjectFactory

Meine Java-Klasse befindet sich in einem package test.jaxb.
wo ist denn da das Problem?


----------

